# How to apply topical (flea) treatment and not endanger your cat



## Cat_Stevens (May 30, 2013)

One of our two cats had tapeworms, so it meant dewormer and flea treatment to both him and her. Our vet prescribed Vectra (1.2mL).

He (the cat, no the vet ;-) ) is a slender 3yo guy with very short fur. We did just as the instructions said: parted his hair between his shoulder blades and apply it right there, until the tube is empty. Well, the product doesn't just instantly seep into the skin, or magically "stays there". It leaked a good 3 inches down his back. That's within easy reach for such a flexible guy, and as soon as we released him, he started licking it.

We did the initial panic reaction, made sure he didn't lick it anymore, and separated the cats. The best idea of the day (which I haven't seen anywhere) was to put the E-collar we have for him, which obviously allows the medicine to work and dry without him licking at it. We then called the vet, who said that if a cat licks some of its own prescribed dosage of Vectra for Cats, he should be alright. It's dangerous if they get a large overdose (e.g. 6mL instead of 1.2mL) or gain direct access to a bottle of Vectra. We're just keeping an eye on them for the next few hours, and have the phone & address of a nearby animal emergency center just in case. So far he's lethargic, but seems mostly just bummed about the e-collar. He loves deli meat (which he rarely ever gets, of course) so it was a good taste to confirm he's still got his appetite.

So: how _are_ you supposed to apply topical treatment like Vectra to a short-fur cat, so it doesn't spill down their fur?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Cat!
I actually start about midway up on the back of the neck and slowly work down to the shoulder blade area...
It seems to help with the run off!
And I do keep cats separated, untill it's dried, especially, if you've got mutal groomers!
Hopefully, others have some hints to!
Sharon


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I start right behind the skull and apply slowly in a straight line down to between the shoulderblades. By the time I get to the shoulderblades, the dispenser is nearly empty with no significant dripping down the sides of the neck or shoulders.

Laurie


----------



## lausa (Sep 23, 2012)

I used to have that problem, we would have to keep Ozzy in the room until it had completely dried to make sure he didn't lick it off!
I do a few spots around the shoulder blade/ back of the head area until it empties. That's normally out of reach enough that he can't lick it off


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I feel your pain. Until you know how much and how runny a new product is, it is hard to plan the course of application--for me anyway. Frontline plus has SO MUCh liquid it is unmanageable to me. Advantage II is manageable, but still, a lot of content but with good viscosity. Revolution is a dream. A tiny amount, disperses easily and evaporates almost immediately.
My cats do not sit still for this (they swear I am trying to poison them) and I do not like getting any of it on me....so trial and error and learning the product you are using.
My cats never bathe each other, so that is something I don't need to worry about.


----------

